# un psy ou pas?



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

bonsoir

oui oui je sais que je devrai consulter mais là c'est pas pour moi cette fois   

c'est mon fiston.......

depuis une dizaine de jours il me parle de choses bizarres
il dit avoir 3 copains immaginaires dans sa chambre et que je ne peux pas le voir ni les entendre, "il sont muets pour toi maman".....ces copains habitent sur un'autre planete mais ne sont pas de extra terrestre

bon , jusq'a là , je crois qu bon nombre d'enfants ont des cop's immaginaire , je ne m'en fais pas trop

mais il nous dit aussi 

"moi je parle a mon cerveau je lui dit des choses" 
ou
"mon cerveau est embrouillé"    

je reste serieuse et atttentive a ce qu'il me dit ,
je comprends pas trop ses "liens" avec le cerveau et je suis perplexe


un conseil ou une idée a me donner? 


merci :love:


----------



## Aragorn (12 Avril 2005)

Coucou Rob 

Pour commencer un élément clé : quel âge a ton fils ?

:king:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2005)

une dizaine de jours, c'est court, je te conseillerais d'attendre un peu quand meme avant de t'inquieter...
c'est toujours tres bizarre ce qui se passe dans la tete d'un gamin (et encore je ne parle pas des adultes!! )
peut etre qu'en ce moment il exteriorise un peu plus ses fantasmes de mome...
a mon avis, il vaut mieux attendre avant de s'alarmer...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Attends un peu, c'est une évolution naturelle chez l'enfant.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Avril 2005)

Ou alors il est tout à fait conscient que ce sont des copains imaginaires, donc c'est la raison pour laquelle il dit 





> "moi je parle a mon cerveau je lui dit des choses"



Il sera philosophe ton fils moi je dis


----------



## le grignou (12 Avril 2005)

il faut l'enfermer d'urgence!!

Dans une cage toute petite, avec des barreaux tres epais...
en titane...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

il va avoir 7 ans en aout , a l'ecole ( cp ) tout sa se passe bien
encore une fois il a eu les felicitations pour le 2end bulletin

on ne peux pas dire que je suis inquiete mais fortement perplexe

de son "cerveau" il en parle de maniere naturelle a tout notre entourage, 
amis ou famille


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il est tout à fait conscient que ce sont des copains imaginaires, donc c'est la raison pour laquelle il dit je parle a mon cerveau



oui , il me dit bien que sont des copains immaginaires et que c''est pour cela que moi je ne peut pas le voir

par contre il fait bien la distinction entre ses copains et son cerveau


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Heu.... est-ce qu'il s'appelle Jean-Claude ? Ou bin, est ce que vous avez des Van Varenberg dans votre famille ?


 
bon... je sort


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

rien d'alarmant pour le moment 
au contraire c'est un dialogue sympa qu'il a avec vous, cela change de fais ceci fais cela

je te conseille:....de l'ecouter


----------



## Aragorn (12 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il va avoir 7 ans en aout , a l'ecole ( cp ) tout sa se passe bien
> encore une fois il a eu les felicitations pour le 2end bulletin
> 
> on ne peux pas dire que je suis inquiete mais fortement perplexe
> ...



Alors, je te rassure c'est normal 
Souvent les enfants de cet âge s'inventent des personnages imaginaires (ou que l'on ne peut plus voir avec les yeux adultes ), des endroits imaginaires... C'est normal !!!

Il faut t'inquiéter si tu notes un changement dans son comportement, dans son attitude, dans les relations qu'il tisse avec les autres. Une autre piste : si tu le sens angoissé, stressé c'est qu'il a un souci... Dans le cas contraire NO PROBLEMO !!! 

Laisse faire, ça passera tout seul 

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

merci aragon et a tous les autres   

je continuera a l'ecouter meme si garder mon serieux c'est pas evident 
surtout que vous me dites de pas m'en faire


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> bon... je sort


et loin


----------



## Aragorn (12 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> rien d'alarmant pour le moment
> au contraire c'est un dialogue sympa qu'il a avec vous, cela change de fais ceci fais cela
> 
> je te conseille:....de l'ecouter



Ce que dit le Grand Naas est juste. Ecoute le sincèrement et prends au sérieux tout ce qu'il pourra te dire.
S'il t'en parle c'est un processus sain. Il a confiance, il en parle et tu l'écoutes : tu fais exactement ce qu'il faut faire. Donc pas de psy, ça passera ! 

:king:

Vénérable Naas, protecteur de l'orthographe, il me semble qu'écouter prend un accent aigu !


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

:bebe: je ne suis pas grand  

ok pour le écouter j'ai bien ... entendu 

mais sinon pour en revenir au sujet , je pense qu'écouter et ne pas juger (ou ne pas stresser  ) est bénéfique pour lui :love:


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

Que ces "amis" soient dans sa tête, dans ses livres, ou incarnés dans ses playmobils ou ses légos, tout cela est le même processus. S'il en venait à rejeter durablement toute vie sociale au détriment de son dialogue intérieur, ça pourrait éventuellement devenir inquiétant.
Mais là, c'est plutôt sain, qu'il te signifie ainsi que désormais, il possède des compagnons très proches en dehors de toi. Il coupe son cordon, à sa façon.
C'est difficile, hein, petite mère !  :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il dit avoir 3 copains immaginaires dans sa chambre et que je ne peux pas le voir ni les entendre, "il sont muets pour toi maman".....ces copains habitent sur un'autre planete mais ne sont pas de extra terrestre
> (...)
> mais il nous dit aussi
> 
> ...


Si ça peux te rassurer, j'étais comme ça aussi. 



:hein: Non ça n'a rien de rassurant, en fait.  Et d'ailleurs je suis TOUJOURS comme ça. 



_Mais je crois qu'il développe simplement son imagination. C'est plutôt bon signe. C'est qu'il est éveillé. _


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est difficile, hein, petite mère !  :love:


attends qu'il te demande quelle la proportion de son raisonnement issue de votre éducation, et la proportion issue de sa propre personnalité


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

et pour vous , quand il me dit
"mon cerveau est embrouillé"
ça veut dire quoi ?  


ps: il parle aussi souvent de la morte, l'autre soir a demandé a son pere 
"quand tu sera mort, tu pensera toujours a moi?"
mais je me ceci sur l'accident de l'homme


----------



## Macoufi (13 Avril 2005)

Très délicat de répondre que "ça va passer"...

Egalement que "s'il ne paraît pas stressé ou angoissé" ce n'est pas grave...

Un enfant angoissé peut le manifester de différente manière mais rarement par l'abattement.
Une fuite trop excessive vers un monde imaginaire peut sous-entendre un mal-être avec le monde du réel, c'est évident. Mais tout est question de savoir quel est ce problème et d'en mesurer l'importance, la gravité.
Et encore faut-il savoir ou commence "l'excessif" de la situation  :hein:   ...

Ca ne fait "que" 15 jours, ok.

Mais ce n'est pas un nouveau-né, sa mère le connaît et si ça l'inquiéte... je chercherais d'autres arguments pour la rassurer !

Donc, Robertav, deux conseils :
- si tu as eu l'idée, l'envie d'aller voir un psy VAS-Y je dirais même fonce !! 
ce ne sera peut-être que pour une seule consultation, mais tu sera rassurée dans ce cas. Sinon, un travail pourra se faire dans l'autre cas.
Bref, dans les deux cas, tu pourras cesser VRAIMENT de t'inquiéter (parce que ça, même sans le dire, un enfant le ressent).

- d'ici-là (le RDV chez un psy)  consulte un site plus spécialisé dans ce difficile métier de parents...   (je t'envoie une adresse par MP)

_PS pour certains, au cas où : le psy n'est pas réservé aux psycho-maniaque ni aux phobies délirantes, il est là aussi pour nous conseiller, nous éclairer, nous aider tout court

PS2 : et pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, l'enfant est pour moi... j'sais même pas comment le dire.
Faut pas toucher, quoi! une vraie mère-poule doublée d'un zorro au féminin !  alors, désolée si le ton paraît s'embaler, ce sont mes tripes qui parlent..._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

non, non, je ne suis pas inquiete , juste perplexe par ses propos

c'est vrai que ayant une soeur de 10 ans plus agée c'est comme s'il etait un enfant unique
et il me demande par moment un frere , un chien ou un lapin   

vrai aussi que j'ai deja consulté pas mal de medicin pour son probleme de "pelade"
certains disent que cela lui arrive parce que c'est un enfant trop intelligent (????? )
d'autre disent que c'est une question de nervosité interieure qui ne l'exprime pas

ce soir, apres nous avoir encore dit qu'il parle a son cerveau et qu'il a des copains immaginaires 
(ils ont le nom similare a un jeux de game cube) j'ai dit a mon mari en rigoland
"ton fils est bon pour un psy", 
puis , sachant que par ici il y a des psy ou specialité voisinante, j'ai decidé de vous en parler mais je ne suis pas affolé par ses discours

en tout cas merci a tous


----------



## golf (13 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Rob


Rob :affraid:
Rob :affraid:
 
C'est roberta 
On mélange pas les serviettes avec les torchons  :rateau:


----------



## fredtravers (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, non, je ne suis pas inquiete , juste perplexe par ses propos
> 
> c'est vrai que ayant une soeur de 10 ans plus agée c'est comme s'il etait un enfant unique
> et il me demande par moment un frere , un chien ou un lapin
> ...


Bonjour
Je demande à mon épouse qui est psy et qui traite ces problèmes 
Dans tous les cas vous avez raison de vous enquérir .


nb) je vous réponds par MP, je pense qu'il ne faut pas rester sans rien faire, et que c'est effectivement du ressort thérapeutique simple


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

pourquoi mp , 
cela peux aider d'autres personnes dans la même situation non ?


----------



## fredtravers (13 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Très délicat de répondre que "ça va passer"...
> 
> Egalement que "s'il ne paraît pas stressé ou angoissé" ce n'est pas grave...
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Vous êtes la seule à avoir cerné la problématique.

Je remercie les internautes dont ce n'est pas le métier, de ne pas intervenir sur ce fil de discussion, leur responsabilité en est directement engagée.
Il n'est pas necessaire, et même dangereux, de rassurer inutilement une mère qui parle de la souffrance de son enfant sans avoir toute certitude professionnelle.

Pour Robertav, je vous ai répondu en MP, et reste à votre disposition.

Merci à toutes et à tous de ne pas polémiquer sur ce fils de discussion.

Bonne journée à tous et à toutes, je retourne à mes impatients


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Vous êtes la seule à avoir cerné la problématique.
> 
> ...




Y'a des consultations à ciel ouvert par des interlocuteurs exclusifs à parole légitime, maintenant, ici ?

C'est n'importe quoi, là.


----------



## fredtravers (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi mp ,
> cela peux aider d'autres personnes dans la même situation non ?


Bonjour
Je comprends votre réaction, mais là, le législateur est formel =  cela concerne le secret médical.
Si le lieu est parfaitement adapté à la question, il ne l'est pas pour la réponse.
Bien sincèrement


----------



## Septa (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et pour vous , quand il me dit
> "mon cerveau est embrouillé"
> ça veut dire quoi ?
> 
> ...


 
[3615 je raconte ma vie]
Bheuu... Je n'y connais presque rien ( je suis qu'animateur en centre aeré mais heureusement pas encore père et seulement client chez les psys ), mais enfant j'avais plus ou moins les mêmes "symptomes" que le bout de chou en question. Et effectivement il s'agissait d'un problème de précocité, comme on dit de nos jours, pour parler des enfants surdoués...
On en a tendance à l'oublié mais c'est plus ou moins un handicap léger le fait d'avoir un QI un peu plus élevé que la moyenne...
( heureusement que dans mon cas ça c'est tassé avec l'age et la montée des taux d'hormones  )
[/3615 je raconte ma vie]

Donc ce n'est qu'un avis personnel et partial mais ça pourrait effectivement être intéressant d'aller voir un psy, ça peut être constructif et ça fait pas de mal...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

_I see dead people_  

---
Bon, ok c'est pas drôle :rateau:


----------



## molgow (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Si le lieu est parfaitement adapté à la question, il ne l'est pas pour la réponse.



Il y a sûrement des gens bien plus au courant et compétent dans des forums comme ceux de Doctissimo.

Autrement, je ne me prononcerais pas sur la question, je suis pas du tout compétent pour y répondre. Mais mon bon sens me dicterai de ne surtout pas affoler ton enfant. Donc de ne pas lui montrer que tu es inquiète pour ça, mais que tu t'y intéresses tout de même. Et surtout pas lui parler que tu songes à lui faire aller voir un médecin. Le médecin étant plutôt associé à quelque chose de négatif et de grave, ce qui pourrait affoler l'enfant.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peux te rassurer, j'étais comme ça aussi.



ca explique l'avatar ?    



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> "moi je parle a mon cerveau je lui dit des choses"
> ou
> "mon cerveau est embrouillé"



Si je puis me permettre, ça aurait pu poser un pb s'il avait "entendu" son cerveau lui parler.
Le mieux c'est encore d'en glisser un mot à ton toubib généraliste comme ça tu seras tranquille et lui saura te répondre.
Et surtout évite les forums dits spécialisés sur internet où il se dit tout et n'importe quoi et qui la plupart n'ont aucun modérateur spécialisé.


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Vous êtes la seule à avoir cerné la problématique.
> 
> ...


 C'est pas l'humilité qui etouffe les "professionnels"


Moi je sais que je devrais consulter un jour mais j'ai pas envie de vous embeter avec mes questions de sevices sexuels deviant sur les animaux, les envies (que je concretise) de barbaries sur les personnes agées et autre mythomanie compulsive, boulimie et autre cleptomanie.

J'arrete la la liste est longue. 

Robertav : :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C... de barbaries sur les personnes agées ...



Put1, j'le savais  :love:


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas l'humilité qui etouffe les "professionnels"



Professionnels ? de quoi ? Ah, oui ! C'est vrai. J'ai toujours pensé que les avocats et les psys étaient des plaies de la civilisation.

Oh, zut, je polémique, et le monsieur a dit qu'il fallait pas, ça nuisait à la santé mentale de ses futurs clients !


PS aussi : Robertav : :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

merci a tous   


parmi vous ,effectivement, il en a qui a vu juste, fiston a eté decelé surdoué a l"'entrée de la maternelle mais de ce coté là je ne fais absolument rien : pour le moment les maitresses le font travailler un peu plus , je prefere pas mettre mon nez ou leur dire 
"attention MON fiston est surdoué VOUS devez vous en occuper plus"

tout se passe tres bien et il a la chance d'etre le chocuchou 
j'ai pas envie donc de casser ces liens priviligié

par contre , a la rentrée (là il y a les vacances ) je lui en parlera et lui dire
que je suis d'accord s'elle estime le faire voir par la psy de l'ecole


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Si le lieu est parfaitement adapté à la question ...)



Quoi  ici au Bar ?????  :rateau:

Et après on va parler de psychologie de comptoir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... il a la chance d'etre le chocuchou
> ...



Roberta, si tu n'existais pas.......     :love:  :love:  :love: 

Bisous à toi et au fiston...


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé.




Que veux-tu... Chacun ses moulins... J'ai une aversion toute particulière pour les professions qui se cachent derrière des serments de déontologie pour exploiter massivement la crédulité de leur contemporains, et les amener à penser que le monde ne peut être vécu correctement s'ils ne nous viennent pas en aide.

Et lorsque l'argument d'autorité médicale se double d'un contrefort juridique, alors là, j'ai envie de mordre.


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2005)

Roberta, si effectivement tu t'inquiètes ou tu te poses des questions, autant aller consulter, une fois pour savoir. Si ton fils va bien, tu en sortiras rassurée et avec les idées un peu plus claires. Ce sera mieux pour toi et pour lui.
S'il y a des raisons de s'inquiéter, tu le sauras et je suppose que plus tôt les choses sont décelées plus c'est facile à traiter !


----------



## Nidhal (13 Avril 2005)

Peut étre te fait il une blague, ou sinon je te conseillerait d'aller voir un psy.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Je comprends votre réaction, mais là, le législateur est formel =  cela concerne le secret médical.
> Si le lieu est parfaitement adapté à la question, il ne l'est pas pour la réponse.
> Bien sincèrement


donc les gens qui vont venir apres n'auront qu'un seul pendant, pas très intteligent ça


----------



## dool (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu... Chacun ses moulins... J'ai une aversion toute particulière pour les professions qui se cachent derrière des serments de déontologie pour exploiter massivement la crédulité de leur contemporains, et les amener à penser que le monde ne peut être vécu correctement s'ils ne nous viennent pas en aide.
> 
> Et lorsque l'argument d'autorité médicale se double d'un contrefort juridique, alors là, j'ai envie de mordre.



Oui alors là je me permet, je ne prend pas la defense de la "psy"   ci gisant,mais j'ai envie de dire qu'il existe les fameuses exceptions à la règle 
La société a apparement besoin de codes...mais certains pro n'en abusent pas et ne sont là que pour faire un peu de bien  quand on le demande de son plein gré...moi je respecte ceux là,ceux qui respectent aussi qu'on veuille simplement partagé gratuitement, ceux qui ne se montent pas le baluchon à se prendre pour des sauveurs de l'humanité   
Bon je me suis promis au non-emballage de nerfs....mais je tenais simplement à signaler ma reconnaissance aux gens bons


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Roberta, si tu n'existais pas.......     :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Bisous à toi et au fiston...







opsssssssss       
chouchou !!!!


----------



## iTof (13 Avril 2005)

> Robertav nous sommes deux a penser pareil alors... cela me rassure


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Avril 2005)

Je ne sais pas pour les copains imaginaires, je n'en ai jamais eu, mais pour le truc de parler à son cerveau, je le faisait aussi, parce que je me demander comment ça marchait, si il y avait un animal qui actionnait des levier pour bouger etc...(je pensait a une pieuvre, parce que ça a plein de bras LoL).
Et je "lui parlait" aussi à mon cerveau, et je faisait moi même les réponse, en pensent "être" deux, ou plutôt, pouvoir pensé à deux, parce que j'avait entendu parler de hémishpère droit et gauche du cerveau, donc je les faisait parlait l'un et l'autre chacun son tour et évidemment, je faisait comme dans les dessins animés, l'ange et le démon... 

Mes souvenirs son plutôt frais vu que j'ai 16 ans et que c'était quand j'en avait 8...

Donc je pense que tu n'a pas de souci a te faire, et le psy ne peut pas lui faire de mal je pense, si tu doit te rassusrer comme ça... (parle-lui en avant de pre,dre un rendez-vous quand même qu'il soit au courant (je pense bien que tu n'as pas besoin de moi pour faire ça, mais je le dit, parce que si ça peut ader...))

voila.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas......



merci   

lui il raconte des contes a son cerveau , pour le moment il en a que 1


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

je pense qu'il fait référence à ce qu'il maitrise son conscient et ce qu'il ne maîtrise pas son cerveau donc, non ? me trompe je ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai rêglé le pb : pas de cerveau, pas d'emmerdes


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rêglé le pb : pas de cerveau, pas d'emmerdes


Un gamer quoi 
 (elle etait trop tentante celle la desolé je n'ai pas peu resister, je sais c'est mal    )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai rêglé le pb : pas de cerveau, pas d'emmerdes




voila un etre intelligent !!!!!


----------



## Macounette (13 Avril 2005)

A priori j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est normal... comme molgow je n'ai aucune expérience dans le domaine mais je me rappelle très bien que moi-même et ma soeur avions des "copains imaginaires" (et ce dès un très jeune âge) et ma mère raconte souvent qu'on lui posait de drôles de questions (existentielles)... je pense que ton fils est particulièrement intelligent et commence donc à se poser des questions sur le sens de la vie, qui il est, etc. ce sont des questions que tout enfant se pose à un moment ou à un autre, mais le tien étant précoce, ces questions-là sont visiblement apparues plus tôt... ou alors est-ce dû au stress que vous avez connu récemment (accident de son papa, etc.) qui aura déclenché ce genre de réaction chez lui.

Si tu veux te rassurer, alors parles-en à un psy pour enfants, ou alors au service de psychologie scolaire (je ne sais pas si ça existe en France, ici on en a dans toute circonscription scolaire), mais je pense qu'à priori il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiéter, à moins que ça prenne une tournure plus sombre ou plus étrange... en tout cas évite les forums soi-disant médicaux, j'en ai consulté un une fois pour un souci de santé et ce que j'ai lu m'a complètement fait flipper :affraid: jusqu'à ce que mon médecin me rassure.  donc oui pour la santé vaut mieux se fier à l'avis d'un pro.

Bisous ma grande. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

je dirais que a ta place et si cela peut te rassurer, vas y , mais je n'y vois personnellement aucun interet, comme il est idt plus haut, ton fils develope son imagination et est conscient de cela (ce qui change tout ) quand a la mort, il apprend juste un nouveau concept qui le depasse.....c'est tout....
qu'il continue a etre imaginatif, c'est la clef de la vie......

ps: je pense comme Rezba....du moins dans ce genre de situation....


----------



## Aragorn (13 Avril 2005)

Tout d'abord excuse moi pour le "Rob"... Robertav 

Tu es la seule ici à bien connaître ton enfant, à savoir ce qu'il aime, comment il est, comment il réagit, ce qui peut l'angoisser... 
Continue à faire ce que tu fais, écoute le de manière authentique, rassure-le si tu le sens stressé, dis lui que tu es là pour lui et qu'il pourra tjs compter sur toi, dis lui simplement que tu l'aimes et laisse donc tous ces psys tranquilles 
Avant d'aller en consulter un, tu peux, je pense, pour te rassurer en parler à ton pédiatre, qui je le rappelle est un médecin spécialisé dans les enfants et qui est donc au courant de la "normalité" de tels phénomènes !

Sois cool Robie (je peux Naas ?)  Reste Zen 
Laisse passer un peu de temps et si vraiment ça te rend perplexe demande l'avis à ton pédiatre qui t'orientera - si besoin est - vers un psychologue.


:king:


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Sois cool Robie (je peux Naas ?)  Reste Zen


ce n'est pas moi qui t'ai fait la réflexion :bebe: et puis son nom sur macgé c'est robertav   
ok arag ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

je ne suis pas fana des specialistes sauf si je ne peux pas faire autrement...

fifille a vu une seule fois un pediatre et cela m'as suffit
pour fiston j'ai voulu un jour prendre rdv , il y avait une liste d'attente de 8mois   ...donc pas de pediatres dans ma vie   
mais comme j'ai deja dit j'en touchera un mot a sa maitresse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas moi qui t'ai fait la réflexion :bebe: et puis son nom sur macgé c'est robertav
> ok arag ?




si je me decide a casser les pieds a benjamin, 
on pourra le trasformer comment le pseudo princess ?      



ps : rob roby robie roberta robinet , je ne suis plus a un estropriement prés


----------



## Aragorn (13 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas moi qui t'ai fait la réflexion :bebe: et puis son nom sur macgé c'est robertav
> ok arag ?



*Sorry Naas !!! 

* Et bien, moi j'ai besoin d'un bon ophtalmo   
Ok Nass !!! Message reçu 5/5  

Robertav, mille excuses 

:king:


​


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais comme j'ai deja dit j'en touchera un mot a sa maitresse




A 7 ans, il a déjà une maitresse ? Vraiment précoce, ton fiston.  Faudra que tu nous l'envoies en vacances, avec l'Amok, on fait des chantiers de jeunesse !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> oui oui je sais que je devrai consulter mais là c'est pas pour moi cette fois
> 
> ...



Robertav, mon lapin bleu, tu sais que je suis d'excellent conseil...

Alors je vais te dire, la prochaine prochaine fois qu'il te dit "mon cerveau est embrouillé" t'as qu'à lui foutre une bonne mandale dans la tronche pour lui apprendre à dire des conneries.

Voilà...

Service !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, mon lapin bleu, tu sais que je suis d'excellent conseil...
> 
> Alors je vais te dire, la prochaine prochaine fois qu'il te dit "mon cerveau est embrouillé" t'as qu'à lui foutre une bonne mandale dans la tronche pour lui apprendre à dire des conneries.
> 
> ...




et dire que , meme si la corse est magnifique , j'ai renoncée a l'envoyer en vacance chez pato   

j'avais pensée donc a te l'envoyer mais decidement, encore une fois mon idée est pas bonne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, mon lapin bleu, tu sais que je suis d'excellent conseil...
> 
> Alors je vais te dire, la prochaine prochaine fois qu'il te dit "mon cerveau est embrouillé" t'as qu'à lui foutre une bonne mandale dans la tronche pour lui apprendre à dire des conneries.
> 
> ...



Dis moi, Sonny... Tu l'as toujours, ce doberman au regard si doux? ... Quand l'enfant courre ; il ne pense pas


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Vous êtes la seule à avoir cerné la problématique.
> 
> ...



Toi, minus, tu vas commencer par tomber le futal, et aprés, surtout, tu la plantes.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et dire que , meme si la corse est magnifique , j'ai renoncée a l'envoyer en vacance chez pato
> 
> j'avais pensée donc a te l'envoyer mais decidement, encore une fois mon idée est pas bonne



Tu sais que s'il vient chez moi, il y a fort à parier pour qu'il connaisse la corse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que s'il vient chez moi, il y a fort à parier pour qu'il connaisse la corse...



Hé cusì l'affare...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci a tous
> 
> 
> parmi vous ,effectivement, il en a qui a vu juste, fiston a eté decelé surdoué a l"'entrée de la maternelle



Si on pouvait déceler les surdoués à la maternelle ça se saurait..

Attend qu'il fasse ses deux années de prépa sans rien branler, aprés on verra pour le déclarer surdoué, d'ici là, appelons le "casse-couille".


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et dire que , meme si la corse est magnifique , j'ai renoncée a l'envoyer en vacance chez pato
> 
> j'avais pensée donc a te l'envoyer mais decidement, encore une fois mon idée est pas bonne



Alors que nous, tu peux nous faire confiance. On va s'en occuper correct. Il va découvrir les charmes du littoral.
Il sait aller au bureau de tabac tout seul, au moins ? :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu... Chacun ses moulins... J'ai une aversion toute particulière pour les professions qui se cachent derrière des serments de déontologie pour exploiter massivement la crédulité de leur contemporains, et les amener à penser que le monde ne peut être vécu correctement s'ils ne nous viennent pas en aide.
> 
> Et lorsque l'argument d'autorité médicale se double d'un contrefort juridique, alors là, j'ai envie de mordre.



J'ai le droit de dire "couille" ?

Merci...

Qu'on leur arrache les couilles à ces enviandés de mes burnes !!!!


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si on pouvait déceler les surdoués à la maternelle ça se saurait..



A sa décharge, l'idée saugrenue en revient d'abord à ceux et celles qui l'ont "décelé".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors que nous, tu peux nous faire confiance. On va s'en occuper correct. Il va découvrir les charmes du littoral.
> Il sait aller au bureau de tabac tout seul, au moins ? :affraid:



Vé! C'est le camembert qui dit au roquefort "Tu pues"...


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le droit de dire "couille" ?
> 
> Merci...
> 
> Qu'on leur arrache les couilles à ces enviandés de mes burnes !!!!



Sonny, tu parles mal de la bouche. Je me permets de te rappeler à l'ordre.










Non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors que nous, tu peux nous faire confiance. On va s'en occuper correct. Il va découvrir les charmes du littoral.
> Il sait aller au bureau de tabac tout seul, au moins ? :affraid:




il connait la droite et la gauche depuis l'age de 2 ans
je repete constamment : "avant de traverser regarde a droite et a gauche"

ben lui, il regarde toujours devant chez lui !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

à rezba :

Mais oui mais j'ai demandé la permision avant, et mon cerveau il m'a dit que oui...


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il connait la droite et la gauche depuis l'age de 2 ans
> je repete constamment : "avant de traverser regarde a droite et a gauche"
> 
> ben lui, il regarde toujours devant chez lui !!!



Ah oui, c'est un vrai surdoué ! Est-ce que par hasard, il sait déja de quel côté il penche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il connait la droite et la gauche depuis l'age de 2 ans
> je repete constamment : "avant de traverser regarde a droite et a gauche"
> 
> ben lui, il regarde toujours devant chez lui !!!



Heuuuuu... La droite ; c'est bien la main où le pouce est à gauche? ...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est un vrai surdoué ! Est-ce que par hasard, il sait déja de quel côté il penche ?



Comme tout le monde, du coté ou il va tomber.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à rezba :
> 
> Mais oui mais j'ai demandé la permision avant, et mon cerveau il m'a dit que oui...



ben , son cerveau a lui , il lui dit les bonnes reponses aux questions de math !!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , son cerveau a lui , il lui dit les bonnes reponses aux questions de math !!



Le mien aussi, tu sais...


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il connait la droite et la gauche depuis l'age de 2 ans



ça, ça me laisse à penser que ton fiston n'est pas une catalane. Tu me diras, vu que c'est un mâle, ç'eut été étonnant. N'empêche, d'après mon expérience personnelle, de nombreuses catalanes, qui ont largement et même très largement passé les 2 ans ne savent pas où est leur droite et leur gauche. Rien à voir avec la conduite automobile, simplement, j'en connais plus d'une, si tu lui demandes, même avant l'apéro "où est ta main droite ?" qui réfléchit un moment avant de répondre, et encore parfois pour se tromper.

Quelqu'un aurait une explication ?    parce que malgré plus de 30 ans d'études approfondies, j'ai toujours pas compris d'où ça venait.

Quel rapport avec ce fil ? Je sais pas, attendez un moment, je demande à mon cerveau.


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le mien aussi, tu sais...



Quand on est vraiment doué, on pose les questions plutôt que s'emmerder à chercher les réponses.


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est vraiment doué, on pose les questions plutôt que s'emmerder à chercher les réponses.




J'ai toujours pensé que t'étais un surdoué, Luc.


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé que t'étais un surdoué, Luc.



Ben non, pas que je sache, je suis bêtement normal  
Et vu ta réponse (fausse), tu ne dois pas l'être non plus, surdoué, Rezba.   

D'ailleurs, je pose rarement des questions de maths, à part à moi-même parfois   

Bof, le surdoué, le surimi, le surplis, le survêtement, tout ça c'est pas trop mon truc   le surmoi à la rigueur, mais là c'est banal


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, pas que je sache, je suis bêtement normal
> Et vu ta réponse (fausse), tu ne dois pas l'être non plus, surdoué, Rezba.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je pose rarement des questions de maths, à part à moi-même parfois
> ...



Igual.  Mais alors vraiment tout pareil. 



> le surmoi à la rigueur, mais là c'est banal


 C'en est affligeant ! :rateau:


Dis, je pensais à un truc. A propos de tes catalanes qui connaissent pas leur droite de leur gauche. Enfin, à deux trucs, plutôt. La première, c'est que tu fréquentes pas des danseuses de sardane, visiblement.
La seconde, c'est que, si ça se trouve, elles sont plus nombreuses à hésiter parce qu'elles sont brunes. 
Ben oui, une blonde qui tient un verre, tu lui demandes où est sa main gauche, où est sa main droite, tu peux être quasiment sur qu'en regardant ses mains, elle va renverser son verre.
La brune, elle n'en sait pas plus, mais elle posera le verre sur la table pour réfléchir. Donc, elle a moins peur de se gourrer. Donc, elle peut oublier sa latéralisation plus peinardement. 

Tu crois que c'est ça, être surdouée ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis, je pensais à un truc. A propos de tes catalanes qui connaissent pas leur droite de leur gauche. Enfin, à deux trucs, plutôt. La première, c'est que tu fréquentes pas des danseuses de sardane, visiblement.



M'en parle pas ! d'ailleurs la sardane, je trouve ça en général bien trop sérieux, pire que les cérémonies pour le pape. Vu mes racines un peu auvergnates et bien que je ne danse pas plus l'une que l'autre, je préfère la bourrée : au moins les gens qui la dansent se marrent en général   



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> La seconde, c'est que, si ça se trouve, elles sont plus nombreuses à hésiter parce qu'elles sont brunes.
> Ben oui, une blonde qui tient un verre, tu lui demandes où est sa main gauche, où est sa main droite, tu peux être quasiment sur qu'en regardant ses mains, elle va renverser son verre.
> La brune, elle n'en sait pas plus, mais elle posera le verre sur la table pour réfléchir. Donc, elle a moins peur de se gourrer. Donc, elle peut oublier sa latéralisation plus peinardement.



Enfin une explication qui tient la route !  Faudra que je leur en fasse part.    



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que c'est ça, être surdouée ?



Je suis pas assez doué pour te répondre


----------

